# Adductum with 5 flowers



## paphioboy (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw this post on another forum and am sharing it here for discussion:

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...aphiopedilum-adductum-philippine-orchids.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2012)

wow, if it opens properly.


----------



## fibre (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer the type with the short leaves.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting sport. I wonder if there are more out there?


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2012)

very wild looking...rare cultivar I'd like to have. Almost any flowering adductum is a rare cultivar though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 27, 2012)

Justin said:


> very wild looking...rare cultivar I'd like to have. Almost any flowering adductum is a rare cultivar though.



I agree I'll be happy with 3 flowers actually bonus if 5


----------



## Roth (Jan 27, 2012)

I think it is one of those natural hybrids.... anitum and adductum frequently cross with randsii, which would explains the higher flower count and the appearance of the plant... They do back cross in the jungle too, as one of the wild randsii x anitum I have seen had seed caps on its previous growth.


----------

